# [SOLVED][Cups-1.4.4] USB-Drucker wird nicht erkannt

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich habe seit einem Jahr einen OKI B410d, der als Laserjet1100 unter Cups-1.3.x angesprochen wurde.

Nun, nach dem Update auf KDE 4.5 und Cups 1.4.4 wird der Drucker nicht gefunden.

Nur ein SCSI-Drucker (Unknown) wird gefunden.

Der Drucker ist allerdings ein ganz normaler USB-Drucker.

Eine funktionierende PPD Datei habe ich, aber da der Drucker nicht gefunden wird, hilft sie mir nichts.

Der existierende Drucker (wohl übernommen aus Cups-1.3) geht auch nicht. Der wartet immer, bis der Drucker bereit ist.

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Finswimmer,

seit Cups 1.4.x bringt es ein eigenes USB-Printer-Modul mit, dieses verträgt sich nicht mit dem usblp aus dem Kernel.

Um USB-Drucker unter Cups ab Version 1.4.x zu verwenden musst du den Kernel mit

```
# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set
```

Compilieren oder aber wenn du es als Modul gebaut und geladen hast, dieses dann nun entfernen

```
 # modprobe -r usblp
```

und in die Blacklist eintragen. Damit es beim nächsten Bootvorgang nicht geladen wird:

```
 # echo "blacklist usblp" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf 
```

Evtl. Cups neustarten.

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht 100% sicher ob das bei allen USB-Drucker-Hersteller-Treibern der Fall ist, denke aber schon.

Grüße

ChrisLast edited by ChrisJumper on Wed Aug 11, 2010 5:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

schau mal das: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-836214-highlight-.html

EDIT: zu langsam...

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Seit cups 1.4 benutzt cups raw devives und nicht mehr das usblp kernel module.

Musste bei mir in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf folgendes eintragen:

```

# hplip and cups 1.4+ use raw USB devices, so it requires usblp not be loaded

blacklist usblp
```

bzw. in kernel .config deaktivieren.

Weiss jetzt nicht mehr ob noch mehr nötig war am besten mal google fragen

nach cups 1.4 und raw devices, da ich cups schon seit länger benutze.

MfG

----------

## toralf

Hhm, also mit meinem Uralt-Tintenstrahler (Lexmark z617) gibt's  auch mit dem neuen cups keine Probleme mit usblp (kernel 2.6.35.1).

----------

## Finswimmer

Danke, das wars.

Ich hatte zwar im Kernel schon nach usblp gesucht, aber da bekommt man das nicht angezeigt :/

----------

## lxg

Ist schon irgendwie ironisch, man muss cups mit USE="-usb" bauen, um USB-Drucker nutzen zu können.   :Shocked:  War zumindest bei mir so und hat mich einen ganzen Abend gekostet, den Fehler bzw. die Lösung zu finden.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *lxg wrote:*   

> man muss cups mit USE="-usb" bauen, um USB-Drucker nutzen zu können

 

Dann hast du aber im Kernel noch das USB-Printer-Modul aktiviert oder? Damit ist halt dann gemeint das Cups sein eigenes usb-Modul dann nicht mehr verwendet/besitzt. Aber danke für den Hinweis, das wusste ich noch nicht.

----------

